

ShowHN (weekend project) : Ready.js - prepare your js for production - dan_sim

You can find it on GitHub at http://github.com/dsimard/ready.js<p>Ready.js does 4 things :<p><pre><code>  * Check if your javascript are valid with jslint.
  * Optimize and minify your javascript with Closure Compiler.
  * Watch your javascript files for jslint while you're coding.
  * Create an aggregated file of all your javascripts.
</code></pre>
It's written in node.js but can be used in any kind of project (rails, django, plain HTML).
======
dan_sim
clickable : <http://github.com/dsimard/ready.js>

